
The Evils of URL Shorteners - dbbradle
http://visitmix.com/Opinions/The-Evils-of-URL-Shorteners
======
alanh
Some of these issues are solved by using rel-shortlink and following other
best practices. (I wrote about this here: <http://alanhogan.com/tips/rel-
shortlink-for-short-urls>)

